# Hey, Guys: What Size Are YOU???



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 10, 2009)

Equal Time.....

Men's pants sizes are easier to figure out than women's, because everything is done in inches. I figures this was easier that doing shirt or coat sizes.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 10, 2009)

38-42 inches and proud of it!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, not exactly equal. This poll is anonymous...dang!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 10, 2009)

I fluctuate between the first and the second. My lowest was 28. Now I'm probably about 31.


----------



## doctorx (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm a size 54.


----------



## tattooU (Jan 11, 2009)

i rushed over here only to find out ya'll are talking about pant sizes? 

Lame.


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2009)

*Waist 38 - 42 Inches...

but I think my moob cup size may be getting larger.


*


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Waist 44 - 48 Inches 

46 inches...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been up to 38" but I'm usually somewhere around 34 - 36".


----------



## Tad (Jan 12, 2009)

42", to fit me when I sit. 40" is better if I'm standing, and I have one pair of dress pants where I had the seat let out, at which point 40" fit fine.....my biggest problem normally when seated is that the seat pulls down and back, pulling the waistband in.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 12, 2009)

I would take a 34" waist (with a 34" inside leg; I can wrap my leg around my waist & wear it as a belt...), but that's usually actually pretty big on me. However, a 32" waist is too small. This leads me to the not unreasonable conclusion that I may actually have a 33" waist.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jan 12, 2009)

38/32 and proud!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 12, 2009)

27/34 usually


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 12, 2009)

Generally I am 46 or 48, depending on brand and comfort.


----------



## xenadrine (Jan 12, 2009)

where is the loving for us guys with a 31


----------



## Oirish (Jan 13, 2009)

32-33 in. waist
32 in pant length
38 short jacket
15.5 in collar

Good to know for the next time I need to buy a suit I suppose.


----------



## Adrian (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I currently wear pants and shirts with these dimensions;
36-38in. waist
34in. inseam
18½" collar -shirt
42" chest -shirt

This is for a 6' - ½" (1.84m) tall body that weighs 212 pounds.
At an age of sixty-four years old, I have been comfortable with my body for decades. From high school until 1974 (age 30), I had a 32in. waist, 34in. inseam and, 18½" collar but, only weighed 155 pounds! I did not like being under-weight so, I went on a "candy bar" diet and gained 30 pounds, up to 185 pounds!!

Adrian


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 13, 2009)

tattooU said:


> i rushed over here only to find out ya'll are talking about pant sizes?
> 
> Lame.



The measuring contest starts next week.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I must be odd-sized or oddly shaped. Usually stuff that's 30 or smaller is uncomfortably tight, but anything 32 or bigger is annoyingly loose and exposes a good-sized patch of underwear. >.<

Recently though, I seem to have graduated to 36 inch size, which seem okay/kinda loose, but may or my not be uncomfortably tight when I sit down. 

I is having pants dissonance. ;-;


----------



## tattooU (Jan 13, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> The measuring contest starts next week.



Don't tease me sir! i know where you live....


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 13, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> The measuring contest starts next week.



Yay! I'll be back next week then! Heh heh heh!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 13, 2009)

Just under 48.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 14, 2009)

voted 44-48, although rapidly getting to the next category if i want extra comfort, but thats under the belly, the belly itself is about 61" which i am happy with  for now


----------



## olwen (Jan 14, 2009)

I gotta say, I'm rather fashion dumb when it comes to men's clothes.  I have no idea what any of these numbers actually translate to visually. Is there an average pant size for men?


----------



## Tad (Jan 15, 2009)

olwen said:


> I gotta say, I'm rather fashion dumb when it comes to men's clothes. I have no idea what any of these numbers actually translate to visually. Is there an average pant size for men?



I remember one Seinfeild episode where he was complaining about having to move up to a size 32 from a 31 after years of being a 31. So there is one reference point for you--thin but not shockingly so, 31-32.

Mens' big and tall stores generally carry as small as a 38 or 40. Traditionally (as in say half a generation ago) 'younger' stores carried up to a 38, more 'mature' stores to a 40, department stores to a 42 in their regular sizes sections. Nowadays I think pretty much those are up to at least 40, 42, and 44, if not even higher. But from a social perspective I think you could look at a 38 as being like a woman's 13/14, a 40 being like a size 16, and a 42 being like a size 18, although I don't know that it would correlate to equivalent BMI or anything like that.

Also, above about 38 or so it starts varying a ton depending on where the guy wears his pants, over his belly or under it. Also, as with BBW, different people carry their weight differently. 

I hope that helps you a bit.


----------



## butch (Jan 15, 2009)

olwen said:


> I gotta say, I'm rather fashion dumb when it comes to men's clothes. I have no idea what any of these numbers actually translate to visually. Is there an average pant size for men?



Although I'm not a guy, and thus not voting in the poll, I currently wear a size 52 in men's relaxed fit jeans. The ones I just bought are very comfortable, and I'm guessing would be close to a 28 or 30 in women's jeans?


----------



## samestar (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a 36 waist. For my height (5' 4") I'm supposedly 15 pounds "overweight" at 175.


----------



## Diego (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually have like 30" or even less, but I think i put on a tiny bit :blush:


----------



## olwen (Jan 17, 2009)

edx said:


> I remember one Seinfeild episode where he was complaining about having to move up to a size 32 from a 31 after years of being a 31. So there is one reference point for you--thin but not shockingly so, 31-32.
> 
> Mens' big and tall stores generally carry as small as a 38 or 40. Traditionally (as in say half a generation ago) 'younger' stores carried up to a 38, more 'mature' stores to a 40, department stores to a 42 in their regular sizes sections. Nowadays I think pretty much those are up to at least 40, 42, and 44, if not even higher. But from a social perspective I think you could look at a 38 as being like a woman's 13/14, a 40 being like a size 16, and a 42 being like a size 18, although I don't know that it would correlate to equivalent BMI or anything like that.
> 
> ...





butch said:


> Although I'm not a guy, and thus not voting in the poll, I currently wear a size 52 in men's relaxed fit jeans. The ones I just bought are very comfortable, and I'm guessing would be close to a 28 or 30 in women's jeans?



Both descriptions help. Thanks. I wish women's clothing was sized in inches too. It makes more sense that way.


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 18, 2009)

forty inches


----------



## jason_c (Jan 18, 2009)

31w 30l........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

tattooU said:


> i rushed over here only to find out ya'll are talking about pant sizes?
> 
> Lame.



I see that I have had a positive influence......


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2009)

The title of this thread is misleading. *L*


----------



## altered states (Jan 19, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> The title of this thread is misleading. *L*



I can't rep you again, but excellent point. The answer for me is still 36 inches, by the way. It's cool because that means I don't have to buy a belt.


----------



## altered states (Jan 19, 2009)

edx said:


> Also, above about 38 or so it starts varying a ton depending on where the guy wears his pants, over his belly or under it. Also, as with BBW, different people carry their weight differently.



That's true. I wear 36 pants, but I wear them under my gut. If I didn't, I'd look like my grandfather, or someone's grandfather. Some comedian once was talking about a fat guy bragging about how he was still a 34 waist, "but he's got a 12-inch inseam!"


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> That's true. I wear 36 pants, but I wear them under my gut. If I didn't, I'd look like my grandfather, or someone's grandfather. Some comedian once was talking about a fat guy bragging about how he was still a 34 waist, "but he's got a 12-inch inseam!"



*L* I like the comedian's line!

But the under/over the gut depends a lot on how the guy's gut is. I have more of a firm ball belly, unfortunately, so if I wear pants under it, that means they are belted right about my pubic bone. Not such a hot look for work, you know? So I try to keep them in place just below the belly button, awkward thought that is. (as an aside: how is that women, who have the hips to keep things up anyway, got the monopoly on full length garments in our culture? Some sort of robe or gown thing would be ever so much more practical for me!  )


----------



## altered states (Jan 19, 2009)

edx said:


> *L* I like the comedian's line!
> 
> But the under/over the gut depends a lot on how the guy's gut is. I have more of a firm ball belly, unfortunately, so if I wear pants under it, that means they are belted right about my pubic bone. Not such a hot look for work, you know? So I try to keep them in place just below the belly button, awkward thought that is. (as an aside: how is that women, who have the hips to keep things up anyway, got the monopoly on full length garments in our culture? Some sort of robe or gown thing would be ever so much more practical for me!  )



I get away with it I guess because I have a high waist and fairly soft middle; I can kind of work with it. Also I wear jeans about 99% of the time which are meant to be worn low, unless you're in a Romanian metal band or something. Agreed about pants in general, though. I think larger men look better in a sarong/djelaba thing than pants most of the time, and certainly they must feel better. Both Brando and Welles rocked this look once they passed a certain point in their expansion, so we'd be in good company.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 19, 2009)

Some guts leave no options:







This one has nothing to do with pants, but is such a cool picture, it's worth posting:




Burl Ives


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2009)

Stop it Lizzy......you just got me all giggly and stuff with that Burl Ives picture..............



Eh flip.....I came to this thread hoping to see pics of great, big.........pants :batting:


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 19, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Some guts leave no options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool picture of Ives. That's him removing his snowman outfit, yes?


----------



## Poncedeleon (Jan 19, 2009)

30 usually fits best, but because I'm tall I often have to wear 32s. For some reason it's hard finding long pants with small waists.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2009)

Poncedeleon said:


> 30 usually fits best, but because I'm tall I often have to wear 32s. For some reason it's hard finding long pants with small waists.



I used to have this problem with my ex-husband. A store called Goody's was a good place to find them, though. Unsure if you would have any of those near you but perhaps you could google them for online ordering?


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Eh Hemmm......... I did the blind date thing a few times where the usual pre meeting questions were "what size are you?" I had some guys lie saying they were so much smaller than they were due to wearing their jeans under their gut. I learned quick to ask about belly bumps. I always dated the guys who were not afraid to be funny and be honest about every flaw they had. I tell you Humor is the sexiest quality in a man for me.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 19, 2009)

99Haints said:


> Very cool picture of Ives. That's him removing his snowman outfit, yes?



He's got a nice girth to him, alright. The snow has melted. And just look at that nipp! :smitten:


----------



## Poncedeleon (Jan 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I used to have this problem with my ex-husband. A store called Goody's was a good place to find them, though. Unsure if you would have any of those near you but perhaps you could google them for online ordering?



Thanks, I don't think I've ever come across that store here. I've found that the US is often much better than Canada for stocking weird sizes, so when I visit I always end up buying a ton of clothes to bring back with me.


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 19, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> He's got a nice girth to him, alright. The snow has melted. And just look at that nipp! :smitten:



I think I saw it before in a Time magazine book or something. I tried to rep you for it, but they're givin' me a rash and a trash.


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, poll topic...

The big 4-0. Under a hill.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Some guts leave no options:
> 
> 
> This one has nothing to do with pants, but is such a cool picture, it's worth posting:
> ...



Totally awesome pic. Burl Ives _is_ the shit! Christmas just ain't Christmas until I've heard his rendition of Holly Jolly Christmas. Snaps me out of the foulest of moods. But I'm totally *not* gay for him


----------



## altered states (Jan 20, 2009)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I always dated the guys who were not afraid to be funny and be honest about every flaw they had. I tell you Humor is the sexiest quality in a man for me.



Wait - "flaw"? 

(kidding)


----------



## imfree (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm in about a 66" pants. That's a 4.20% group.
Sadly, it's no indication of anything exciting
inside!


----------



## Mini (Jan 20, 2009)

32" waist, 38" inseam. Go on, guess how fucking hard that is to find.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 20, 2009)

Mini said:


> 32" waist, 38" inseam. Go on, guess how fucking hard that is to find.



Harder than finding a 4x bikini at the gap?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2009)

Generally I wear jeans and slacks with a 36" waist and a 34" inseam.


----------



## Mini (Jan 20, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Harder than finding a 4x bikini at the gap?!?!?!?!?!?



Likely comparable. I empathize with the plight of my chunkier brothers and sisters.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 21, 2009)

Mini said:


> Likely comparable. I empathize with the plight of my chunkier brothers and sisters.



It's true. Tall people get no love. They get possibly LESS attention than very fat people-- after about 6'2, don't you kind of need to go to specialty shops? I mean, plus size shops are few and far between, but it's almost nothing compared to big and tall shops. Or...just tall shops.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 21, 2009)

stemming from this i wonder if we should create two further polls? 

1. how big would bhm like to get?
2. how big to fa's like their bhm ?

both in terms of waist size?

sorry dont know how to do this but thought a few of us might be interested?

cheers!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 21, 2009)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I tell you Humor is the sexiest quality in a man for me.



Take my wife............................................................................















PLEASE!!!!!!  
Oh, and I'm lazy, have bad hair, everytime I smile, it looks forced or fake, but it is genuine, etc. etc. etc. flaw, flaw, flaw.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2009)

Mini said:


> 32" waist, 38" inseam. Go on, guess how fucking hard that is to find.



All I can guess is that you wear a lot of high water pants..........


----------



## bbbradk (Jan 22, 2009)

44 waist 30 leg


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 22, 2009)

bigrugbybloke said:


> voted 44-48, although rapidly getting to the next category if i want extra comfort, but thats under the belly, the belly itself is about 61" which i am happy with  for now


 
Twins! 48 inches where I wear my pants, but 61" at the belly button.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

34, I'm relatively skinny, but I have the 'donkadonk .


----------



## badmikey (Jan 22, 2009)

Waist 33-34 depending on the pants. seems different brands measure different.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> 34, I'm relatively skinny, but* I have the 'donkadonk *.




:wubu: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 23, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> Twins! 48 inches where I wear my pants, but 61" at the belly button.



eerie twin bro!! its a nice size to be isnt it? although i do want to be a hella lot bigger. the only thing i find (and i think it is posted in another thread) is that by wearing jeans of this size a lot of shirts show a nice little gap between my naval and jeans/pants. dont mind though always happy to show it off.. you too??


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been a 36" waist/32" length for a long time...I wore 38's for a while but lost some weight and went back to the 36's.

Yes, I've been thinner...I was a 29-30" waist when I graduated high school but that was a good long time ago, plus it takes too much time to get that thin again and I'm lazier now. :happy:


Dennis


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> 34, I'm relatively skinny, but I have the 'donkadonk .




Once again..

HELLLOOOO Snuffy...lol:eat2::eat2:

"donkadonk"...really:eat2:


----------



## Steve373 (Jan 2, 2013)

57.5" around the navel while standing


----------



## JASmith (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't wear anything but jeans or shorts, year round, so no dress pants for me.
I take a 40 in jeans size, but that is rapidly becoming a 38.
Every now and then, I stretch them out, though..:eat1:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 2, 2013)

I tend to be between 36 and 38, mostly 36.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been a 36" waist for the past several years ... I was a 38" for a while and I was thinner in my younger days.

Actually, my 36" pants have been feeling loose and I need a belt but I'm not ready for size 34" yet.

Oh yeah, my inseam is 32" and I'm 5'10" tall 



Dennis


----------

